# HIVIZ fiber optic sights......



## maytom99 (Mar 13, 2000)

Recently I bought a set of these HIVIZ fiber optic sights and have to say I like them much better than the ones put out from Truglo. They are much larger in size and come with four different colored pin choices. The green color is the one that I like best so far, it is very similar to the sight pin that I have on my bow. It stands out great in all lighting conditions. Just was wondering if anyone else has tried these sights out yet?


----------



## maytom99 (Mar 13, 2000)

Trout, the model that I bought is there HIVIZ M300 narrow rib model. It fits ribs from .255 to .325 (7/32"-5/16"). They also have there M200 series for smaller sizes as well as M400, for larger etc. They call it there florescent light pipe technology, also they are using High energy neodymium magnets to really secure this to your vent rib. It can be snapped on or off. I paid $19.95 for this set-up but it also comes with four light pipes of different colors. I just got there catalog and see that they also come with just the green light pipe which is the best color in my opinion. It would also be cheaper going with the one fiber optic instaed of four. Check at your sporting goods store for the right size.


----------

